# 5D IV main dial not working



## wuxiaoan (Apr 25, 2022)

Scratching head here and a little frustrated. Haven't used my 5D IV after I got the R5. When I decided I wanted to use it, I found the main dial failed me. No matter which direction I turn it, the number for either ISO/Shutter either doesn't change or changes by going both up and down (even though I'm turning it in only one direction). 


Any one experienced this and have a solution? Or do I have to make the decision to either send it in for service or sell?

Thx


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 25, 2022)

Maybe a silly suggestion: did you set the switch on the back of the camera on "lock"?


----------



## tron (Apr 26, 2022)

Not a silly suggestion at all. Main dial can be configured for locking Under Yellow Menu Tab 5 (Multifunction lock),
All of these assuming the lock switch is set to ON.

But it would display an L and it would not change at all instead of going all up or down as described.

Maybe Safety Shift is involved somehow?

I suggest a reset to factory settings and check from there.

Even if it has a problem I would not sell it as is by any means. I would have it serviced first and I would decide later.


----------

